# Beautiful Yakushima Forests



## LondonDragon

Yakushima island, Japan, attracts more than 300,000 visitors each year, all thanks to its rich vegetation and incredibly beautiful natural landscape. Area of the territory, which stretched impenetrable shady forests, waterfalls, mountains and raised hot springs is 503 km2.


----------



## Pedro Rosa

WOW!!! Crazy place! It's Nature at it's best... and very inspiring


----------



## allan angus

Pedro Rosa said:


> WOW!!! Crazy place! It's Nature at it's best... and very inspiring


what pedro said !


----------



## Tim Harrison

Wow...beautiful...
...but we don't do so badly either. Next to Mount Fuji National Park (Japan also) the Peak district national Park (covering an area of around 1440 km2) is the most visited in the world with an estimated number of 10 to 20 million visitors/year ...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Get.. Me... There...!


----------



## Antoni

Amazing! No wonder there are so many successful aquascapers there and now I can see, where Amano got his inspiration!


----------



## Arne

breathtaking!


----------



## Edvet

Have to make a dutch statement now:


----------



## Antoni

Very Dutch  The style of aquascaping is connected with the surroundings


----------



## Edvet

Another typical dutch scene nowadays, watch the neat grouping:


----------



## allan angus

Edvet said:


> Another typical dutch scene nowadays, watch the neat grouping:


crums growing like weed !


----------



## Mats A

How about some Norwegian forest pictures? 



 


 


 


 


 

Pictures borrowed from google. Searchword: "Norsk skog"


----------



## Tim Harrison

Edvet said:


> Have to make a dutch statement now:



Wow this thread is getting interesting, like Antoni mentions, both this and Yakushima island absolutely reflect their associated aquascaping styles...unless Edvet modelled his offering out of Plasticine


----------



## Edvet

Some of the more touristy places:


----------



## Edvet

I thought this is the quintessential british horticultural expression (hence the carpets in the scapes):


----------



## Martin in Holland

waaaaaaaaahhhh...amazing.....actually just like my backyard just about 1000000000x bigger


----------



## JenCliBee

Awesome scenes and pics guys


----------



## kirk

Edvet said:


> Another typical dutch scene nowadays, watch the neat grouping:


Nice carpet plant, but they need to hide all those cables and get some glass ware.  Those korilinaz look a bit on the big side.[DOUBLEPOST=1395246990][/DOUBLEPOST]Paulo those pictures are great. To be there to breath the air and take in the surroundings would be breath taking.


----------



## Louise Hanson

That's my kind of habitat x stunning place and great to read about it xxxx 
A1+


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Edvet said:


> Another typical dutch scene nowadays, watch the neat grouping:


 Very funny, I nearly ticked "like", but then paranoia set in.

cheers Darrel


----------



## tim

^^^^


----------



## Robbie X

Yakushima island is on my bucket list of places to visit. There is a famous Bonsai artist who gets much of his inspiration from this magical place. I forget his name, I'll have to go through my bonsai vids to see if I can find it. Stunning...


----------

